
Ask HN: Any tips/advice for a Mac user jumping ship to Windows? - whitepoplar
I&#x27;ve used OS X for 15+ years, but am jumping ship to Windows 10. Do any of you have tips&#x2F;advice to make for an easy and productive transition? In particular, I&#x27;m interested in useful utilities, configuration settings, and ensuring that my Windows installation is free of crapware. Thanks for the help!
======
UglyToad
I've not actually used it yet because I haven't really needed to but I hear a
lot of good things about Everything -
[https://www.voidtools.com/](https://www.voidtools.com/)

Windows search still sucks and is broken so it seems like a good alternative.

------
simplecto
AutoHotKey is very popular. There was a recent thread here on using this
automation/macro tool.

